# My Special Order allroad Is Taking Forever!!!!!!



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*My Special Order allroad Progress*

DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN....... DAMN!!!!!!!! 

I'm now told... my 2013 allroad, that I orderd in April, won't be arriving at the port of Houston until at least August 31st. 

From there... it will take another two weeks before it arrives at the dealership. 

THAT'S FIVE FREAKIN' MONTHS!!!!! 


Ugggg.... it's killing me!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

I hear you. I just ordered mine last week and am told "early to mid-October", unless I want to buy one of their promo units. Uh, no. I wanted to drive one before ordering since I was concerned about the engine. However I was wildly surprised about its performance and placed my order. 

Premium Plus, Ice Silver, Nav, B&O, Key, Sports pkg. 

Searching for proper Yakima Whispbar sizing now..... Thinking S44's.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Forgot that August is Euro holiday....... no worky!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN....... DAMN!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm now told... my 2013 allroad, that I orderd in April, won't be arriving at the port of Houston until at least August 31st.
> 
> ...


 Hey, I'm the jerk that told you that it might take longer than you thought but I woulda never guessed that it would be _that_ long. I wonder what the holdup is with your order. I've done a bunch of factory orders and the timeline has never come close to five months... that is too friggin long but it looks like you'll just have to suffer it out.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

You're notta jerk! :beer:


----------



## btkicker (Nov 29, 2007)

TREGinginCO said:


> DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN...... DAMN....... DAMN!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm now told... my 2013 allroad, that I orderd in April, won't be arriving at the port of Houston until at least August 31st.
> 
> ...


 Okay, what did you order? 

I just picked mine up this last weekend over at Prestige. They had 4 come in last week.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> You're notta jerk! :beer:


 Well, someone around here is getting jerked around on their order. I mean like what?... Audi is too busy to build your car but they're making them every day for everyone else? 

Audi needs to bump you up in the waiting line. Right now it looks like they've managed to move you to the back of the bus. 

Besides, I want you to get yours sooner so I can live vicariously through your future allroad postings. :laugh:


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I heard that my nearest dealer has a couple in stock already. I haven't confirmed, but it seems plausible.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Incrementalg said:


> I heard that my nearest dealer has a couple in stock already. I haven't confirmed, but it seems plausible.


 There are a few of them around here in NE Ohio. But there's little chance that one sitting on a dealer's lot would match up with one's preferred options. A factory order is pretty much a given.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm not even ordering something that special.... it's just a Premium Plus with the Layered Oak Inlays for the interior with black leather. 

HEY AUDI ----- ARE YOU LISTENING??? HOW ABOUT RESPONDING TO EMAIL!!!!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> I'm not even ordering something that special.... it's just a Premium Plus with the Layered Oak Inlays for the interior with black leather.


Boy... I would think that there should be one like that presently on a lot somewhere. Have you tried doing an inventory search on Edmunds? Might be able to find one that's pretty close if not exactly what you want.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

UPDATE:

The nice folks at Audi of America contacted me today. They gave me the scoop on what's happening with the production of my vehicle.

AoA says they've put a rush on the delivery of the vehicle, so it should save two to three weeks off the delivery.

Thank you very much Audi.... you didn't have to do that! Also... you didn't have to call me either, but that contact is very much appreciated.

For the record, the person I spoke with at Audi could not have been any nicer. It was a real pleasure to speak with her.


As for existing inventory ---- Audi told me they don't have one set up this way anywhere in the United States or in the dealer stock that's on the way.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

That's great news and great service! Can't wait to hear about the car!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

There are many on dealer lots that are not the demo units. They are, however, optioned unlike many people may want. Hence, the loooooong order..


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, a local dealer has 3. One of which is optioned to the hilt with a $50k price tag. Yikes. The sticker on my loaded C5 wasnt near that much new. Different car and 9 years ago I guess.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

A HUGE Thank You to the folks at Audi of America who are contacting me to update me on my order and offering help however they can.

It's a sign of a CLASS ACT in Customer Service is it is very much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

TREGinginCO said:


> A HUGE Thank You to the folks at Audi of America who are contacting me to update me on my order and offering help however they can.
> 
> It's a sign of a CLASS ACT in Customer Service is it is very much appreciated!!!!!


Did Audi contact you out of the blue, or in response to your inquiry about your order?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

They responded to my inquiry.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My allroad hit the production line on July 9th (Monday) ---- and I'm told I should have a VIN any time now. Looks like it's really gonna happen.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> My allroad hit the production line on July 9th (Monday) ---- and I'm told I should have a VIN any time now. Looks like it's really gonna happen.


With your luck what will happen is that Somali sea pirates will grab the ship with your car on board... and turn it into an allroad technical.:laugh:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

SoSuMi said:


> With your luck what will happen is that Somali sea pirates will grab the ship with your car on board... and turn it into an allroad technical.:laugh:



That would soooooooooooooooooooooo suck!!!!!! :sly:


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> My allroad hit the production line on July 9th (Monday) ---- and I'm told I should have a VIN any time now. Looks like it's really gonna happen.


What is your slated delivery date now?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The end of August is all I know at this point. Will have a better idea once it's on a ship.


----------



## cshecks (May 12, 2007)

TREGinginCO said:


> The end of August is all I know at this point. Will have a better idea once it's on a ship.


 Did you end up negotiating a trade in on your Sportwagon TDI or are you going to sell PP? In another thread you said you and the dealer were far apart? How far exactly? The reason I ask is that I have an 11 TDI Golf that I want to trade in on either an Allroad or maybe a new BMW sportwagon, the KBB and NADA on mine are pretty high (23ish - I bought the car with virtually every option to be had). How much were they trying to undercut you?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

cshecks said:


> Did you end up negotiating a trade in on your Sportwagon TDI or are you going to sell PP? In another thread you said you and the dealer were far apart? How far exactly? The reason I ask is that I have an 11 TDI Golf that I want to trade in on either an Allroad or maybe a new BMW sportwagon, the KBB and NADA on mine are pretty high (23ish - I bought the car with virtually every option to be had). How much were they trying to undercut you?


 My dealer came up quite a bit when they found out a local dealer wanted my TDI and was willing to pay for it.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Great news! My allroad has been built, was inspected on 7/24 and is going to be on the next ship out on 7/31.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> Great news! My allroad has been built, was inspected on 7/24 and is going to be on the next ship out on 7/31.


 So get this, I called my salesguy and he said my allroad was already built and slated to be on a boat 7/31 as well, slated to arrive at the port of Houston on 8/15 and then up to the Pacific NW by Sept 10. 

Sounds like our cars may be shipmates?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

spl1011 said:


> So get this, I called my salesguy and he said my allroad was already built and slated to be on a boat 7/31 as well, slated to arrive at the port of Houston on 8/15 and then up to the Pacific NW by Sept 10.
> 
> Sounds like our cars may be shipmates?


 Thats pretty cool! Whereabouts are you in the PNW? I have family in Portland and Seattle --- with Seattle being our old stomping grounds.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My allroad hits the high seas today ---- heading for the port and hopefully my garage less than one month from now.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> Thats pretty cool! Whereabouts are you in the PNW? I have family in Portland and Seattle --- with Seattle being our old stomping grounds.


 Im in the Everett area. 

Hurray for our cars being on a boat right now! Have you looked into tracking it? Ive scoured forums and google searches but couldnt find a car transporter with our exact Bremerhaven departure and Houston arrival dates. The closest I found was a vessel departing 29 but arriving the 14th in Galvaston (close to houston?). 
http://sagaweb.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/vesselSchedule.do 
Do you know what port arrival date you were given? 
Of course knowng this wont make delivery times any quicker, but its a fun hunt.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm trying to get the ship name and departure port confirmation. It's arrival date in Houston is 8/15. In a sad twist of fate... Tropical Storm Ernesto could also arrive around that time.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> I'm trying to get the ship name and departure port confirmation. It's arrival date in Houston is 8/15. In a sad twist of fate... Tropical Storm Ernesto could also arrive around that time.


 The ship I found closest to the dates was the Tijuca. It left Bremerhaven on the 28th and is scheduled to arrive in Galveston on the 14th. Of all the other searches, sourced from several different forums, the Tijuca was the closest one I could infer. 

Let me know what you come up with. Cant wait to see pics of your new car, as I am looking forward to sharing mine.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

My dealership says my car is on either the Marina Ace or Shanghai Highway. Audi told me my car was loaded up a day earlier than expected - including the ship departure.... 7/31.... from Emden. 

Te Marina Ace (from what I've found so far) left on the 31st with Houston being a destination. Shanghai still shows sitting in port. 

I've been trying to track the Marina Ace since yesterday!


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, thats great that you managed to track it that far! 

Well, after some google searching, it looks like the Marina Ace got off to a rocky start... 

http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Marina-Ace-8610526.html 

"On July 31, 2012, wind gusts broke the Singapore-flagged car carrier "Baltic Breeze" and the "Marina Ace" from their moorings in Emden. One of the vessels drifted perpendicular to the fairway and had to be pulled off by tugs. The "Baltic Breeze" casted off on Aug 3, the "Marina Ace" already on July 31. Best regards " 

Must have been an interesting site to see!


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thought you might like these photos taken on 7/31 also (look at photos #1, 2 & 3 in the album)... 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?imo=8610526&photoid=601499#top_photo 

...gotta love the internet!! 

Update: 

Here's the last known position according to Marine Traffic.com From there on out she is on the high seas and probably out of contact. 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=356067000&zoom=10&olddate=lastknown


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The Marina Ace is now off the coast of Rhode Island.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The Marina Ace just showed up on the Port of Houston's expected arrivals schedule. 

Aug. 17 MARINA ACE 25 BIEV CER VWA PA


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thats awesome, but looks like 2 days behind schedule! 

Oh well, that will give me more time to sell my current car. 
Got any recommendations on selling my car? Or better yet, know anyone who wants a 2010 Venza V6 AWD?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Just got it confirmed directly from Audi --- my allroad is on the Marina Ace and it is scheduled to arrive in Houston on the 17th.... after making a stop in Georgia.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

TREGinginCO said:


> Just got it confirmed directly from Audi --- my allroad is on the Marina Ace and it is scheduled to arrive in Houston on the 17th.... after making a stop in Georgia.


 Until this thread I had no idea it was possible to track so much of a car's progress. I think I'd go nuts waiting and watching it float across the ocean at 15 knots...lol.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Incrementalg said:


> Until this thread I had no idea it was possible to track so much of a car's progress. I think I'd go nuts waiting and watching it float across the ocean at 15 knots...lol.


 I have moments where I think: what te hell was I thinking. 

Also... traded my car in today because trees a hot market for used VW Sportwagen TDIs. My dealer set me up with a very nice Q5.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The "MARINA ACE" has entered the Gulf of Mexico and is steaming toward Houston... with an expected arrival around 9am Houston time Friday morning.

Yeeeeee-haw!!!!!!!


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

that is very exciting news!!

I saw my salesguy this past weekend to look into trading my car. He gave me an update on my arrival dates and my car is now scheduled to arrive in Houston on the 20th. That puts my car on the Ocean Highway which was last spotted off the coast of Massachusetts.
Sorry we didnt turn out to be ship mates after all but this gives me a couple of more days to have my car on the market and hopefully sell it.
My dealer appraisal for my Venza hasn't come in yet, he said it would take a couple of days to see what my car is going for at auctions and get back to me. Hopefully I will hear back from him tomorrow (with a good deal!!) or else I'm calling him on Friday. So far I am getting worn out by his lack of communication and might have to push my powers of a poor Audi review in order to get heard. ...That is IF I still take the car.
I've already gotten the "I tried contacting you!" line after he had ignored my e-mails.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

spl1011 said:


> that is very exciting news!!
> 
> I saw my salesguy this past weekend to look into trading my car. He gave me an update on my arrival dates and my car is now scheduled to arrive in Houston on the 20th. That puts my car on the Ocean Highway which was last spotted off the coast of Massachusetts.
> Sorry we didnt turn out to be ship mates after all but this gives me a couple of more days to have my car on the market and hopefully sell it.
> ...


I don't think there should be any delay in getting appraisals. I've traded in cars and the guys can check manheim auction rates online in a few minutes. Me thinks the salesguy is being a tad lazy or taking you for granted.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Marina Ace is rapidly closing in on the Port of Houston --- with the expected arrival at 9am local time.

Hot damn.... I'm getting so excited about this... I almost can't stand it.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> Marina Ace is rapidly closing in on the Port of Houston --- with the expected arrival at 9am local time.
> 
> Hot damn.... I'm getting so excited about this... I almost can't stand it.


This has been an extreme in slo-mo delivery. It's even getting to me as I'm living vicariously through you


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

SoSuMi said:


> This has been an extreme in slo-mo delivery. It's even getting to me as I'm living vicariously through you


:beer:

Special thanks to the folks at the Port of Houston for the info... and the laugh.

The ship will be docked at 11p tonight (Houston time). Cargo offload begins at 7am (Houston time) and the ship will be completely empty by 730p (houston time).

When I asked about it... the guy on the phone asked "Is your car on that ship?" I started to laugh and replied.... "I'm not the first person to call you." He laughed and said he gets quite a few new Audi owners calling to see what's going on with ship their car is on." :laugh:

He was very cool and funny about it all!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Apologies for geeking out ---- but Marina Ace has arrived in the Port and is now waiting to be unloaded in the morning.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> Apologies for geeking out ---- but Marina Ace has arrived in the Port and is now waiting to be unloaded in the morning.


I think that you are experiencing local time/space dilation whereas to an outside observer, everything in your immediate vicinity is moving more slowly... or something like that.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Great news - my Allroad will be shipped from the port on Thursday!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The latest in my "online therapy" session --- and the excitement continues. Got word late this afternoon that my allroad has been released and was put on a truck yesterday and that it is on the way to Colorado.


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

TREGinginCO said:


> The latest in my "online therapy" session --- and the excitement continues. Got word late this afternoon that my allroad has been released and was put on a truck yesterday and that it is on the way to Colorado.


woo hoo!! That is awesome news!! Got a rough ETA as to when it will get to the dealer?

So my car was on the Ocean Highway, arrived at Houston on the 20th and was put on a truck for delivery on Thurs. It should be here in Seattle maybe Wed or Thurs. My salesguy has his days off on Wed and Thurs so dunno how this will go down, but we will figure it out. I also asked that they NOT detail it. The way I see it, in less than a week from today I will own an allroad (if there are no surprises on the deal).

Also, I managed to sell my current car thru craigslist. I got good $$ for it and its going to a good home. Very happy with that deal and how things worked out!

I'm so ready for this!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

No idea on dealer arrival... but it's got to be any day now. I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday. Im about to bust at the seams!

Glad to hear things worked out with your existing car ---- everything is falling into place.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Hope everything works out for you guys. If my present cars evaporated over night, I think that the allroad would likely be tops on my list. And of course followed by a visit to my friendly neighborhood APR installer


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

My allroad came in today!!!!! I couldnt believe it. 6 hours after being unloaded from a truck and it drove it off the lot with 10 miles on the odometer! I wasnt expecting it until Wed or Thurs!
The scuba blue with the brown leather sport seats just look amazing. I'm in love. I cant wait to see it after a good wash and wax and some strong sunlight... but the car is amazing.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

spl1011 said:


> My allroad came in today!!!!! I couldnt believe it. 6 hours after being unloaded from a truck and it drove it off the lot with 10 miles on the odometer! I wasnt expecting it until Wed or Thurs!
> The scuba blue with the brown leather sport seats just look amazing. I'm in love. I cant wait to see it after a good wash and wax and some strong sunlight... but the car is amazing.


Post some pics if you get a chance. I'd love to see that color combo.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Incrementalg said:


> Post some pics if you get a chance. I'd love to see that color combo.



Ditto


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

Incrementalg said:


> Post some pics if you get a chance. I'd love to see that color combo.


 Here you go. Hopefully you all can view the album: 

https://picasaweb.google.com/114734...allicChestnutBrown?authuser=0&feat=directlink 



Delicious - 2013 Audi allroad - Scuba blue Metallic & Chestnut Brown


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! That's a beautiful combo...I'll be interested in that combo when the time comes.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

spl1011 said:


> Here you go. Hopefully you all can view the album:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114734...allicChestnutBrown?authuser=0&feat=directlink
> 
> ...


 

Dan, 

Congrats on the new allroad --- she's a beauty! Love that chestnut interior. I'm sure you are lovin your car as much as I am mine!!!!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

That's the first Scuba Blue I've seen (which is what I ordered). Looks great to see. The CB interior looks great too; sad I nervously opted against it. Sharp car. Can't wait to get mine.


----------

